# Ich möchte geworben werden [Horde - Server, egal!]



## Schlonsi (11. November 2014)

Hallo liebes Buffed.de Forum!

Ich heiße Max, bin 18 Jahre alt, mache im Moment mein Abitur und bin auf der Suche nach einer Person, welche schon sehr (!) erfahren mit dem Spiel World Of Warcraft ist. Ich selbst bin etwas ,,erfahren", wenn man das so ausdrücken kann, habe aber noch nie aktiv geraidet. Das soll sich jetzt ändern!

*Was ich von Euch erwarte*
&#8226; Viel Erfahrung mit dem Spiel
&#8226; Mindestens einen Charakter mit mir auf die maximale Stufe bringen
&#8226; Raiden
&#8226; (_Eventuell ein bisschen Startermaterialien, wie z.B. Gold, Taschen etc._)
&#8226; geistige Reife
&#8226; Hilfe beim Umschmieden, Sockeln

*Was ich euch bieten kann*
&#8226; Ich werde die Kosten übernehmen
&#8226; Meine derzeitige Erfahrung
&#8226; Netten Umgang & ein spitzen Klima
&#8226; Einen Teamspeak³-Server (_Falls benötigt!_)

Ich würde die Seite der Horde bevorzugen. Den Realm, auf dem wir spielen, könnt Ihr entscheiden!
Es wäre von Vorteil, wenn Ihr einer Gilde angehörig seid, da ich mit Euch raiden möchte.
Ich strebe ganz klar das Ziel an, eine längere Weile mit Euch spielen zu dürfen, daher ist es mir wichtig, dass Ihr euch das Ganze hier klar überlegt. Wenn Ihr also einwilligt mich zu werben, dann verlange ich von Euch, dass ihr nicht nach einem Monat den Kontakt zu mir abbrecht, denn das wäre moralisch mehr als falsch!

Kontakt:
- Skype: slayor96
- Teamspeak: ts3.slayor.de
Alternativ könnt ihr mir eine PN im Forum schreiben, oder ganz einfach auf diesen Post antworten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Max


----------



## Zanken (18. November 2014)

Da du in einem anderen Forum schon geworden worden bist, ist das ding hier hinfällig. Du hast dort deinen Stand auf vergeben gesetzt um 21:57 am 11.11.2014. Bitte nur aus übersichtlichkeit halber es hier auch ändern :3


----------

